#ubuntu-africa 2015-06-01
<Kilos> morning africa
<elacheche> Morning Africa :D
<Kilos> hehe :D
<Kilos> you are early
<elacheche> Yeah :D I got a nice rest yesterday afternoon :) SO am not so tired today :)
<Kilos> good
<elacheche> How are you doing?
<Kilos> im good ty just cold, not happy when temps are below 20°c and we at 7°c at night already
<Kilos> so i spend lots of time during the day soaking up some UV's
<elacheche> Take care of yourself :) It's summer here :D :D :D
 * Kilos jealous
<Kilos> you look after yourself too
<Kilos> whew 22 days to turning 64
<Kilos> ouch
<elacheche> 24 to turn 26 x)
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> you also a june baby
<elacheche> Yep :D
<Kilos> we are such nice peeps hey hahaha
<elacheche> Yep :D
<elacheche> I'm finishing (or try to) the Interview x) Today is the deadline x)
<Kilos> do it
<elacheche> Kilos, you know, I didn't read any of the interviews you guys already send :D I'll read them when she publish them :D
<Kilos> oh that, i just put basics, kept it short
<elacheche> :D I can't :D I hate dram, but when I right or talk about FOSS I be the KING of Drama x)
<Kilos> lol
<elacheche> :D
<elacheche> My friends hates me during events because I talk too much.. With anyone about any FOSS related thing.. Before, I was so so so quit..
<elacheche> Finally I finish it :D
<elacheche> Time to go to work.. See you in an hour..
<Kilos> i have it ill go see just now
<elacheche> o/
<Kilos> welcome to africa andrewlsd
<andrewlsd> " Hello Africa, tell me how you doing. Hello motherland " [dr alban]
 * andrewlsd sees there is no Ubuntu-Kenya
 * andrewlsd could like to live in Kenya
<Kilos> symmetria is there but been offline for a couple of weeks now
<andrewlsd> I was there a couple of weeks ago for work
<andrewlsd> drove past Liquid T's offices
<Kilos> ah
<andrewlsd> but didn't get to stop and smell the roses.
<andrewlsd> (ie, didn't get to do anything except work)
<Kilos> work does that to peeps
<elacheche> Kilos,
<Kilos> yes?
<elacheche> Use this URL to subscribe to the wiki page, if anyone make any modification on it you'll be notified via email ;) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/Boards?action=subscribe
<Kilos> that is taking forever to open
<Kilos> ive subscribed at so many places most of the day is spent reading emails
<Kilos> greet rickspencer in rmb lets make friends of all of them
<Kilos> elacheche  ^^
<elacheche> :)
<melodie> hello
#ubuntu-africa 2015-06-02
<elacheche_anis> o/
<Kilos> morning elacheche  and africa
<elacheche_anis> morning Kilos :) You're late :p
<Kilos> ya sore head day
 * elacheche_anis GTG work :D see you later :)
<Kilos> whew elacheche  see the time of the event
<Kilos> oh no - Thu Jun 4, 2015 6pm – 7:30pm Eastern Time
<ariabbas> .
<Kilos> hi there zul  welcome to ubuntu-africa
<Kilos> where are you?
<elacheche> o/
<Kilos> hi ariabbas
<elacheche> zul == man ?
<Kilos> what you mean elacheche  ?
<elacheche> what does zul means?
<Kilos> i have no idea
<Kilos> hehe maybe he will explain to us
<Kilos> hi SDCDev
<Kilos> depends where he is , what language he uses
<Kilos> QA  define zul
<QA> Kilos: I don't know about zul. Maybe you meant Zulu, cul, Nul, Oul, zu, zulu, ful, pul, ul, xul, zil, zpl or zsl?
<Kilos> hehe
<SDCDev> hey inetpro
<SDCDev> Kilos *
<SDCDev> lol :| typo
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> aw missed  AtJack
<Kilos> hi theShirbiny  welcome to ubuntu-africa
<Kilos> we have a site and everything
<Kilos> see in the topic
<theShirbiny> thanks Kilos :)
<Kilos> been battling for 5 months already to find ubuntu peeps,
<Kilos> elacheche  another applicant for thursday
<elacheche> Yep :D in the new slot :D
<Kilos> w00000t
<elacheche> theShirbiny, Kilos is our hero :D
<Kilos> elacheche  wake up
<Kilos> hi philipballew
<philipballew> Kilos, hola man! How goes it?
<Kilos> you looking after the mexican border
<Kilos> good ty and you
<elacheche> o/ kenju254
<elacheche> o/ Kilos
<Kilos> elacheche  um
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> what is the event about honeybean is talking about
<philipballew> Kilos, I can see Mexico from my house...
<Kilos> yes philipballew  thats why i asked are you looking after the border hehe
<elacheche> where?
<philipballew> Kilos, haha! I see whats up
<Kilos> elacheche  excuse the long link
<Kilos> https://www.google.com/calendar/event?action=VIEW&eid=bDd1bHY4Y3Jvc20xZjZlNGJrcjJpb2Y1NmsgbXNkb21kb25uZXJAdWJ1bnR1LmNvbQ&tok=MjUjaG9uZXljdXR0YWFyb24zQGdtYWlsLmNvbTFlZDJiYjRlMzU0ZTc3ZjRmZjAzNjk3NjQwMTQ1NjE4MTU0NTg0MmE&ctz=America/New_York&hl=en
<Kilos> should have been in your mailbox elacheche
<elacheche> Ah! it's just a reminder aboutthe meeting :)
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> no man cant be , its at  Thu Jun 4, 2015 6pm – 7:30pm Eastern Time
<Kilos> whenever that might be
<Kilos> 7 hours behind me?
<Kilos> elacheche  tinight
<Kilos> tonight as well
<Kilos> put some time aside
<elacheche> euuh let me check
<Kilos> lol no checking man , make time
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> mind you tomorrow or next day is fine too
<elacheche> :D
<elacheche> I know that we have meeting 04 june at night that's all
<Kilos> and someone must go find all the african locos in facebook and pu the site link there
<Kilos> no man honeycutt organised an event
<elacheche> Kilos,
<Kilos> yes elacheche  ?
<elacheche> I'll spam you in private :)
<Kilos> ok
<elacheche> Kilos, will not be able to try that bot today x)
<Kilos> they finish in an hours time
<elacheche> It should be an other meeting after that c)
#ubuntu-africa 2015-06-03
<Kilos> morning africa
<Kilos> wb elacheche
<elacheche> o/
<Kilos> o/
<elacheche> Got my message?
<Kilos> nope  where
<Kilos> use QA  to give messages man
<elacheche> memoserv
<elacheche> Anyway.. it's ok with the meetings bot
<Kilos>  method is QA tell elacheche  hello
<elacheche> http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-meeting/2015/ubuntu-meeting.2015-06-02-20.42.moin.txt
<Kilos> oh you know all the commands and stuff
<elacheche> I have permissions on it, and I'll learn just before the meeting
<elacheche> :)
<Kilos> lol well done, did you have to ask for permissions
<elacheche> nope :)
<Kilos> oh so anyone can use it
<elacheche> yeah
<Kilos> learn them commands like Action
<elacheche> I'll do just like belkinsa.. I'll review the last meeting and learn from that :
<Kilos> learn them off by heart man, you peeps got lotsa ram
<elacheche> Not me :D My brain works as CPU more than RAM :D
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> use and forget
<Kilos> lol
<elacheche> Anyway.. I'll try again tonight.. I think that I should try the vote command, startmeetign is a public command
<elacheche> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology
<Kilos> without ram cpu dont work
<elacheche> :D
<Kilos> haha elacheche  ask popeye to fill in that questionaire thing of belkie
<elacheche> He disn't?
<elacheche> didn't!
<Kilos> oh my, i dunno
<elacheche> let's check :D
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> elacheche
<elacheche> o/
<Kilos> we have more work
<elacheche> ?
<Kilos> useless having 17 board members and at least 5 never show up
<Kilos> or answer emails
<elacheche> That list includes CC memebers I think!
<Kilos> no
<Kilos> cc as well on one line i think
<Kilos> like silverfox and freeflting, ive never seen them
<Kilos> freeflying
<Kilos> no rush, we can work on it slowly
<elacheche> yep
<ariabbas> .
<Kilos> hi ariabbas
<Kilos> elacheche  chat to ariabbas  i think he speaks french
<Kilos> wbb just now
#ubuntu-africa 2015-06-04
<Kilos> morning africa
<ariabbas> .
<Kilos> morning ariabbas
<Kilos> salut
<elacheche> o/
<elacheche> Kilos, did yu seen this section https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue419#Africa_Unite
<Kilos> let me look
<Kilos> oh yes neil is a friend and he got that from my new blog elacheche
<Kilos> you still need to help me get my blog onto the planet thing
<Kilos> i dunno the rss thing or whatever you called it
<elacheche> I'll do :) :) :D
<Kilos> haha
<elacheche> Maybe I'll add you're blog using my account, it's just a code that you should add to the confuiguration, but let me check with the LP project maintainer first
<elacheche> Or you wanna do it yourself? :D it's very easy :)
<Kilos> i used to have one there years ago i hink
<Kilos> explain whats easy
<elacheche> You need only to get the ubuntu-planet configuration file from lp, then add your blog rss in that file → only 3 lines to add (link, name, hackergotchi), then copy your hackergotchi to the rigth file.. then commit the changes to lp
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> no you do it
<Kilos> you want to split my head again
<elacheche> If the project maintainer tell me that there is no problem in that I'll do it..
<Kilos> do you know how to search the planet stuff, there might be residue left behind after i had my last blog removed
<elacheche> Kilos, come to #canonical-sysadmin to ask them if I can add your blog
<elacheche> No idea Kilos
<Kilos> ok be there now
<elacheche> Kilos, you're blog link again please :D and you're hackergotchi via email :)
<elacheche> or a link to it
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> QA  kilos.newblog
<QA> Kilos: Huh?
<Kilos> ai!
<elacheche> hahah :D
<Kilos> QA  kilos.newblog is <reply> http://kilosubuntu.blogspot.com
<QA> Kilos: One learns a new thing every day
<elacheche> it's ok I find the hackergothi kenju254
<elacheche> Kilos,
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> where did you find the gotchi thing?
<elacheche> blog
<Kilos> haha
<elacheche> Kilos, I add all the blog or only one label? → some blogs don't talk about ONLY ubuntu, so you can tag the posts using labels..
<Kilos> you see my old blog there too?
<Kilos> only the new link i think, the old one was like my history
<Kilos> i dunno
<Kilos> labels are things you stick on botles when you make canned fruit
<elacheche> No no not like that :D
<elacheche> Yeah it's like canned fruits :D I'll explain
<Kilos> lol what you talking about then
<Kilos> lol
<elacheche> My blog talks about Ubuntu, and some other stuff like my personal life.. the guys don't like that I add all my blog to the planet, because nobody wanna know about my personal life :D So I TAG my blog posts using a tag called ubuntu-planet, and add ONLY that RSS' tag to the planet.. So only Ubuntu related things are showed in my blog :)
<Kilos> yes thats good. my new blog will only be on ubuntu stuff anyway
<elacheche> If your blog will be ONLY about Ubuntu so I'll add all of it :D
<elacheche> OK then :)
<Kilos> ty elacheche
<elacheche> it's done http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~planet-ubuntu/config/main/revision/1785 Kilos
<Kilos> w0000
<elacheche> Now you need just a to write a blog post :D And it'll be in the planet :D
<Kilos> oh isnt this one there
<Kilos> this one is the important one
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> maybe i can just republish it
<elacheche> Remove it then add it again.. The planet shows only posts newer than 7 days
<Kilos> will do ty
<Kilos> eating lots of dates and drinking camel milk makes you clever hey
<Kilos> hehe
<elacheche> anyway if you do we need to wait for at least 2hours so the cron job add you to the live website
<elacheche> hahaha :D why you still taling about camel milk and dates :p We have an African/European life style here.. And never have the chance to drink camel milk in my life x)
<elacheche> talking*
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i love ragging people
<elacheche> :D :D
<Kilos> i do the same with neil thats in UAE
<elacheche> hahaha :D He should have try camel milk at least once :D
<Kilos> i dont know if one can even get camel milk
<elacheche> I think that you can :D
<Kilos> and my brother is in dubai at rotek head quarters
<Kilos> he is going to some africa country soon to start a project for new power stations or something
<elacheche> Good :)
<elacheche> Kilos, your blog is live now :D You can add new post to see it in the planet :d
<Kilos> im tring to find how to republish or delete it
<Kilos> ill get there
<elacheche> Or maybe write a new one :D
<Kilos> lol you want me to think again
<Kilos> ill just copy paste it into a new blog
<Kilos> haha 2 with same name
<Kilos> what a twit
<Kilos> eish elacheche  how come that blog shows with red c overing it
<Kilos> oh my
<elacheche> What!
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> http://planet.ubuntu.com
<elacheche> You did removed it → http://kilosubuntu.blogspot.com/2015/06/well-well-long-time-since-i-last.html ?
<Kilos> some weird thing when copy pasting to next blog
<Kilos> all red
<elacheche> I saw it.. You removed it and it will be removed from the planet after thenext cron
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> maybe i must try sleep a while
<elacheche> Yep
<elacheche> Kilos, Change your confuiguration so the blog post tittle will show up before the blog post
<Kilos> let me try
<Kilos> na too much rtfs to try find the config stuff, used to be so easy now blogging is hard work
<elacheche> x)
<elacheche> Kilos, can you please remind me about adding the new slot to the calender?
<Kilos> ok
 * elacheche is decaffeinated, so he can't focus on many things at one..
<Kilos> elacheche  dont forget to asdd the new slot
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> there
<elacheche> hahaha :D
<elacheche> Thanks you :D
<Kilos> you welcome
<Kilos> :D
<elacheche> I'm a coffee addicted.. And I stop drinking coffee during day since yesterday, so I'm not in a good mental situation right now :D
<Kilos> oh my
<elacheche> And am not going back to coffee soon.. Maybe I'll go back to coffee by July, not before that x)
<Kilos> whew
<elacheche> :)
<Kilos> i love coffee as wel but drink mosly tea, beer mugs full
<elacheche> I don't like tea..
<Kilos> green tea very healthy
<Kilos> or try get rooibos tea
<elacheche> I hate tea :D
<Kilos> elacheche  go watch meetings channel
<Kilos> elacheche  Kilos, can you please remind me about adding the new slot to the calender?
<Kilos> ubuntiste-msakni  elacheche  Kilos, can you please remind me about adding the new slot to the calender?
<uxfi> hi there
<uxfi> ANyone around?
<Kilos> hi uxfi
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-africa
<uxfi> Anyone here watch Nollywood?
<uxfi> thx Kilos
<Kilos> you welcome
<Kilos> stickyboy  help here with movies info please
<Kilos> you know more than me
<Kilos> elacheche  elacheche  Kilos, can you please remind me about adding the new slot to the calender?
<uxfi> anyone here?
<Kilos> yeah just busy atm
<uxfi> ah
<uxfi> Anyone here watch movies African movies?
<uxfi> brb
<Kilos> sorry melodie  membership meeting atm
<melodie> Kilos have a good meeting
<Kilos> ty
#ubuntu-africa 2015-06-05
<Kilos> morning africa
<qwebirc75743> Hello
<Kilos> hi qwebirc75743
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-africa
<qwebirc75743> I'm from germany ;)
<Kilos> thats nice
<Kilos> do you need help?
<Kilos> or you just testing out our site
<qwebirc75743> I use the raspberry pi 2 with the kodi media center on my TV. And Lubuntu on my netbook
<Kilos> do you need help?
<Kilos> ok bye
<elacheche> o/
<Kilos> hi elacheche
<elacheche> Kilos, was it good last night? :D
<Kilos> yeah i enjoyed it
<Kilos> you did well my man
<Kilos> dholbach said this morning well done
<elacheche> Thanks :) :D I was very stressed :D I copied/paste the same things belkinsa did for the first meeting :D even the errors :D like #statvote :D x)
<elacheche> Awesome :)
<Kilos> went well man, she sent a mail with the greeting thing
<Kilos> next meet will be easier, if you have kept notes of what to do and what not to do
<elacheche> Yeah :) I just answred that email, because I used that greeting thing and it was useful :)
<Kilos> yeah
<elacheche> Kilos, hate taking notes, if it's an important thing so It'll be stick to my heard :)
<elacheche> 6 condidates for the first time :) :)
<elacheche> I even used commands from my head for the last 3 of them :)
<Kilos> wow first time
<Kilos> good , practise makes perfect
<elacheche> 6 for 20utc and 1 for 22utc
<elacheche> yep :)=
<Kilos> well we just keep on setting new records then everyone will be happy
<elacheche> Yep :)
<elacheche> kenju254,
<elacheche> Kilos,
<elacheche> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/Boards
<elacheche> Check that black llines in the top.. Are they OK? :D
<elacheche> I just updated them hope that they are right → I hate using TZ
<Kilos> let me see
<Kilos> elacheche  2nd not 2th
<Kilos> whats TZ
<elacheche> A3
<elacheche> timezone
<Kilos> lol
<elacheche> I was oncentrating on nibers x)
<elacheche> numbers
<Kilos> keep up the good work
<elacheche> :)
<Kilos> ok i sorted that
<Kilos> elacheche  ^^
<elacheche> Thanks Kilos
<Kilos> yw
<Kilos> i can edit some things that are already created
<elacheche> Kilos, https://twitter.com/elacheche/status/606806222243831809/photo/1 decaf for the 3rd day in row
<Kilos> good man
<Kilos> let me go see
<Kilos> hahaha
<elacheche> Yeah very very good.. -_-
<Kilos> why are you leaving coffee? headaches?
<elacheche> Nope.. Ramadhan is in 2 weeks..
<Kilos> ah
<elacheche> LAst years and the year before I had huge problem when I stop drinking coffee only during ramadhan, I was laways nervous and have many problems at work because they can't understand that am decaffeinated.. Also I couldn't move a muscle after breaking the fast.. Wasn't sleep but was enable to move at that night.. Even my night coffee I drink it when am laying in bed
<elacheche> So this year am trying to avoid all those problems
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> im chatting in #ubuntu-fr-offtopic to let them know about this channel and site so they can help
<elacheche> :)
<Kilos> hi slystone  welcome to ubuntu-africa
<Kilos> elacheche  say salut
<slystone> Hi again! Cheers!
<Kilos> lol
<elacheche> salut slystone
<slystone> Salut !
<Kilos> elacheche_anis  you here
<elacheche_anis> yep!
<Kilos> lol, too late i asked already in meetings
<elacheche_anis> OK then need to go sleep
<Kilos> haha sleep tight old man
<Kilos> see ya tom orrow
<elacheche_anis> ++
#ubuntu-africa 2015-06-06
<Kilos> morning africa
<Kilos> whew cold here elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> Keep yourself warm Kilos :)
<Kilos> hehe
<elacheche_anis> Kilos, do you think about initiating a meeting soon here?
<elacheche_anis> A 1h meeting to "officially" kickoff the Team :) presenting the Goals, the status and the ToDo List.. And maybe having a monthly meeting to check the ToDo Lists status (thinking about the same for my loco)
<Kilos> then you will have another bot to learn
<Kilos> we can do it , neo was keen to have a meeting but he is missing in action
<elacheche_anis> looool.. Nope :D You're the chair :p :D You're the "founder" and you're like a godfather" for all of us :)
<Kilos> haha the godfather gets others to do the work
<elacheche_anis> Kilos, Will have many persons like Neo31, maybe myself included in some times.. But we should find out a way to keep the Team running without any dependencies to people :)
<Kilos> ill ask inetpro  if the bot is setup to do minutes and everything
<elacheche_anis> But he lead them all :p
<Kilos> lets see what it can do
<elacheche_anis> Or we can ask for meetingology to be here :) :p
<Kilos> i dont remember the commands mostly
<Kilos> QA  start meeting
 * QA gets out his memo-pad and cracks his knuckles
<Kilos> QA  agreed First meeting to be held soon
<QA> Agreed: First meeting to be held soon
<Kilos> QA  end meeting
<QA> Meeting Ended
<Kilos> see it has to be setup to record minutes
<elacheche_anis> Nice :D Am not saying that we should get the meeting this week :D we need to plan a meeting :) :D
<Kilos> didnt you watch the one in za channel, it records and gives links etc at the end automatically
<elacheche_anis> Nope.. Was very tired couldn't understand a bit
<Kilos> ok attend the za meet on the 23rd and watch
<Kilos> inetpro  will chair it i think
<Kilos> mark it in your calender so you dont get too tired that day
<Kilos> you not allowed to be away like neo
<Kilos> QA  help meeting
<QA> Kilos: Take minutes of an IRC Meeting. You can use it like this:
<QA>   (start | end) meeting [about <title>]
<QA>   I am <True Name>
<QA>   topic <topic>
<QA>   (agreed | idea | accepted | rejected) <statement>
<QA>   minutes so far
<QA>   meeting title is <title>
<elacheche_anis> That'll be during Ramadhan :D Don't know yet if I'll be @home near my PC or @ the mosque
<Kilos> ok thats fine, i will still be here daily
<Kilos> you should also try get all the tunisia peeps to join here
<Kilos> your brother gave up already
<Kilos> kick him
<Kilos> see, you must also work out a date so a meeting doesnt interfere with religious times
<elacheche_anis> When I can convince them to join #ubuntu-tn I'll convince them to be here :) My bro is finishing he's graduation internship and stuff, so he's not online :)
<Kilos> lol ok
<elacheche_anis> Kilos, :D All Ramadhan Day is a relegious time :D So I need just to re-manage my day during the first days of ramadhan, then will talk about that :) :D
<Kilos> cool, there isnt a rush for a meeting
<elacheche_anis> :D
<Kilos> :D
<elacheche_anis> A new interviewer :) → ahoneybun :D
<elacheche_anis> When you see him around encourage him :) He's just young and shy.. I was feeling that way when I was young in the community, without the help of older guys I couldn't made it to this :)
<Kilos> i encourage everyone
<elacheche_anis> o/ again :)
<Kilos> o/
<elacheche_anis> Kilos, http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2015/05/29/community-council-statement-jonathan-riddell/
<Kilos> lemme see
<Kilos> yes i followed most of it, i wish they will sort it as he does kde
<elacheche_anis> yep
<Kilos> so sad that
#ubuntu-africa 2015-06-07
<Kilos> morning africa
<melodie> hello ubuntiste-msakni
<ubuntiste-msakni> Hey melodie :) How are you?
<melodie> hello ubuntiste-msakni fine, and you?
<melodie> welcome back ubuntiste-msakni
<ubuntiste-msakni> x) :D
<ubuntiste-msakni> thx :)
<melodie> you didn't answer
<melodie> are you fine too?
<ubuntiste-msakni> Yeah am ok :) Thanks :)
<ubuntiste-msakni> Just some work, some exams and it starts to be hot in here x)
<melodie> I can believe so, how hot?
<melodie> ubuntiste-msakni I'll tell you about a new professional social network within a few days
<melodie> which might interest you
<ubuntiste-msakni> Cool melodie :) I'll wait for it :)
<melodie> :)
<melodie> for now it's mainly in French, but the members are welcome to ask questions and answer in other languages too (though I wonder how this part will get organized)
<melodie> fortunately you are fluent in French, so it should not be much of a problem
<ubuntiste-msakni> Good :)
<melodie> it's stormy now here, we have had a hot day, but not excessive heat
<melodie> it has been nice
<ubuntiste-msakni> Today I had a French exam.. I waited 30 min for my mind to switch back from English to French.. The teacher was looking at me all that time.. I bet he thought that I was trying to cheat x(
<melodie> ubuntiste-msakni is that because of the hot weather?
<ubuntiste-msakni> That's because I didn't write or had "real" discussions in French for many years.. x(
<melodie> ubuntiste-msakni nous pourrions arranger cela
<ubuntiste-msakni> melodie, lorsque j'écrit
<ubuntiste-msakni> j'écris*
<melodie> j'ai des discussions en français et en anglais sur les chans presque tous les jours et je passe d'un canal à l'autre en permanence
<melodie> oui
<ubuntiste-msakni> ou je parle en français j'ai toujours l'impression que tout est faux x=
<melodie> je ne vois pas pourquoi
<ubuntiste-msakni> Moi non plus x)
<melodie> tu es très à l'aise en français
<ubuntiste-msakni> Merci :)
<melodie> je t'en prie, pas de souci
<melodie> bonne nuit
 * elacheche_anis GTG.. It's bed time.. GN guys :)
#ubuntu-africa 2016-06-06
<Kilos> helloooo africa
<theShirbiny> Kilos, o/
<Kilos> hi theShirbiny all well there?
<theShirbiny> all good here, you?
<Kilos> cold and full of flu but still kicking ty
<theShirbiny> flu in June?
<Kilos> june 21 is midwinter here
<theShirbiny> ah, get well soon :D
<Kilos> ty i will try. but it seems to be one of those that hangs on for weeks
#ubuntu-africa 2016-06-07
<Dro> hello
<theShirbiny> \o/
<Kilos> helloooo africa
<theShirbiny> sup Kilos
<Kilos> hi theShirbiny Dro and others
<Kilos> trying to catch up on emails i have been slacking on because of the flu
<Kilos> hope you are all well
<elacheche> Happy Ramadhan theShirbiny Dro & other guys who knows what it is :)
<Dro> happy ramadan elacheche  & everyone
<theShirbiny> elacheche, thanks :D
<ariabbas> .
<Kilos> hi ariabbas
<Kilos> elacheche kick na3il to wake him up a bit
<Kilos> he is too scarce here
#ubuntu-africa 2016-06-08
<Kilos> hellooo africa you bunch of sleepy heads
<theShirbiny> Kilos, o/
<Kilos> hi theShirbiny
<Kilos> haha hateball_jnr you and your crazy nicks
#ubuntu-africa 2016-06-09
<Kilos> hellooooo africa
<elacheche_anis> Hello Africa :D
<Kilos> you wet the bed elacheche_anis ?
<Kilos> hee hee
<elacheche> Hey again! Oh Kilos ! No x) It's Ramadhan, I wake up by 2 am to eat before fasting, then I have some sleep between 6am and 7:30am then I go work :)
<Kilos> aha
#ubuntu-africa 2016-06-10
<elacheche_anis> o/
<Kilos> helloooo africa
<leumas> Hellooo Kilos
<Kilos> :D
#ubuntu-africa 2016-06-11
<Kilos> helloooo africa
<MarwenDo> hi Kilos , how are u doing
<Kilos> ok ty MarwenDo and you?
<MarwenDo> Fine :)
<Kilos> who is ashabadi
#ubuntu-africa 2017-06-06
<Kilos> hellooooo africa
<CraigZim> Hello Kilos
<CraigZim> and all
<Kilos> hi CraigZim
#ubuntu-africa 2017-06-07
<CraigZim> Morning all
<Kilos> hi craig and africa
#ubuntu-africa 2017-06-08
<elacheche> https://github.com/Lukas-W/font-linux
<Kilos> helloooo africa
<elacheche> Hello Kilos
<Kilos> morning elacheche CraigZim
<CraigZim> Hello all
#ubuntu-africa 2017-06-09
<MarwenDo> hi Kilos elacheche , how are u doing ?
<Kilos> hi MarwenDo
<Kilos> ok here and you?
<elacheche> Hey MarwenDo!
<elacheche> i'm good! u?
#ubuntu-africa 2018-06-10
<Kilos> hellooooo africa
